

Firefox 34 Welcome Page - ueber-matthias
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/34.0/whatsnew/?oldversion=33.1.1

======
ueber-matthias
I found it at least interesting that the new-version welcome Page of Firefox
34 says "commited to ... your privacy..." and has Google Analytics on it.

